# Gina trains seriously...



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

New female member..

Age 20

Training... Serious for 20 months...

Height 5' 11"=182 cm

Weight 183 lbs=83 kgs

I have started a new journey to become as much bigger and stronger. I have been lucky enough to be born with freaky genetics and I have the passion, determination and now, the support to take my body to my genetic limit. I have no idea what that will be but I fully intend to find out!
When I was little, I used to think everyone who had big muscles also had enormous strength and, while it is true that making a muscle grow will usually make it stronger, it is also possible for a smaller person to be considerably stronger than a much more muscular person.
My ultimate goal and my training methods are to build size AND strength in proportion. If anything, I want to be even stronger than I look. If I can build my arms beyond 18 inches, I will, and I am pretty confident I can!! By that time, I want to be repping 135 lbs for sets of 12 on barbell curls and incline benching 400 lbs raw. I want freaky strength and freaky muscles!!!!!

Todays training...

I train 3 days in row one day off. First day I train chest and triceps, second legs and shoulders, and third I train back and biceps. Calves 4 times per week, abdomen also 4 time per week. I train as heavy as possible, set is not set for me if I dont push weights with 100%. I use forced reps, drop sets... I try to train with free weights as much as possible, but I train also with machine.When I am in bulking phase (like now) I tried to eat 6 meals per day and between 3000 and 2500 calories per day

Today training for chest and triceps...
I always train between 7 am and 8 am, before job, during morning

Warm up: 10 minutes stacionary bike

Bench press, after 2 warm up sets
145 lbs, 9 reps
155 lbs 4 reps
155 lbs 3 reps+1 forced
145 lbs 6 reps+2 forced

Incline dumbell press, 2x45 lbs
10 reps, 8 reps, 7 reps+1 forced, 6 reps+2 forced,+without break 2x30 lbs, 5 reps+1 forced.

Peck deck machine, 100 lbs: 9 reps, 7+1 forced, 6 +1 forced, 5 reps+without break 80 lbs 6 reps*without break 50 lbs, 9 reps+1 forced

Triceps: Dips with additional 12 lbs, 10, 9, 8, 8 reps
Lying triceps extension with EZ bar, 85 lbs-10 reps, 8 reps, 7 reps+1 forced, 6+1

Abdominals: Crounch 4 sets between 30 and 25 reps per set.

Impressions: Good training for chest, I have pain after training. Triceps, I worked dips after long break, and I am little bit dissapointed, but...


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Few pic which have been taken 2 years ago (I was 18) before I started to lift serious and decide to be bigger and stronger... I had 75 kgs at that time (182 cms)... I had some ambitions to be model at that time,


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Pics which have been taken around 6 months ago...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Great you've started a journal, will be following! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Pic from today..


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Progress from November 2015 to May 2016... From 77 kgs to 83 kgs... Like muscle mass and progress pics... Bigger arms, shoulders and specially neck...


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

January 2016-May 2016...


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome. Good luck with your training. I'm sure the journal will help.

You've made some good progress already. Keep it up.


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Keeks said:


> Great you've started a journal, will be following! :thumbup1:


 Thanks so much... I am so happy that You are there



Omen669 said:


> Welcome. Good luck with your training. I'm sure the journal will help.
> 
> You've made some good progress already. Keep it up.


 Thanks so much... Very nice avatar pic you have... Nice and big pecs...


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Gina said:


> Thanks so much... I am so happy that You are there
> 
> Thanks so much... Very nice avatar pic you have... Nice and big pecs...


 Thank you Gina. Good luck in your training.

Im sure I'll see you about on the board and pop in this journal every now and again.

Just my opinion, but I think you look better as a brunette.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Omen669 said:


> Thank you Gina. Good luck in your training.
> 
> Im sure I'll see you about on the board and pop in this journal every now and again.
> 
> Just my opinion, but I think you look better as a brunette.


 Me also... Brunette has 6 kgs/13 lbs more, bigger arms, shoulders, lats and neck than blonde... And wants to be bigger...


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


 Only just


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I'm in Gina


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Gina said:


> Me also... Brunette has 6 kgs/13 lbs more, bigger arms, shoulders, lats and neck than blonde... And wants to be bigger...


 Good luck with getting bigger. There's a couple of experienced female members to help you out and some male members I believe that have prepped females for comps.

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gina said:


> Pic from today..
> 
> View attachment 126685


 Bigger than most guys on here.

Will keep an eye on this journal, do you use any PEDs?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Good luck with everything. What's your training look like?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Good looking girl, with a fantastic V taper.  best of luck, achieving your goals.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

You got real purdy teeth and hair


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Good luck, I'm currently training now and then with a 21 year old female that benches 80 kilo, uses 40 kilo dumbbell on one arm rows, so it all possible


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

where is your accent from you don't sound like you're from here?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Great work / progress for 14 months well done and welcome ....IM IN


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice progress @Gina I like your positive attitude also


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

GL with your goals

I like your 'positive attitude' also :thumb


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

And me I like both of ur "positive attitudes"


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I too like your attitude of the positive.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't fall for it, it's purple aki suckering you in!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Cracking progress @Gina

Are you natural or using PEDs? Well done either way.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Plate said:


> I'm in Gina


 You wish lol

S


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> I'm in Gina


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Gina said:


> New female member..
> 
> Age 20
> 
> ...


 Do you have both?


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Plate said:


> I'm in Gina


 Oh, oh...



Omen669 said:


> Good luck with getting bigger. There's a couple of experienced female members to help you out and some male members I believe that have prepped females for comps.
> 
> Enjoy the forum.


 Thanks so so much... Hope to have nice time there...



Drogon said:


> Bigger than most guys on here.
> 
> Will keep an eye on this journal, do you use any PEDs?


 Thanks... Like to be big and strong Still didnt use performance-enhancing substances



Quackerz said:


> Good luck with everything. What's your training look like?


 Thanks... I described my training for chest and triceps at my first post



Starz said:


> Good looking girl, with a fantastic V taper.  best of luck, achieving your goals.


 Thank You very much... Like to see my last bigger...



AngryBuddha said:


> You got real purdy teeth and hair


 What does it mean "purdy"?


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

barksie said:


> Good luck, I'm currently training now and then with a 21 year old female that benches 80 kilo, uses 40 kilo dumbbell on one arm rows, so it all possible


 Greetings to her...Hope to be strong like her very soon... )))))))



ellisrimmer said:


> where is your accent from you don't sound like you're from here?


 Sorry for my bad English... I am living in Germany now, but I was born in ex Yugoslavia...



RUDESTEW said:


> Great work / progress for 14 months well done and welcome ....IM IN


 I have been train with weights much more time, but seriously around 17-18 months...



SickCurrent said:


> Nice progress @Gina I like your positive attitude also


 Thanks so much...



MickeyE said:


> GL with your goals
> 
> I like your 'positive attitude' also :thumb





Plate said:


> And me I like both of ur "positive attitudes"


 Thanks guys...


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Cracking progress @Gina
> 
> Are you natural or using PEDs? Well done either way.


 Still not, I wrote..



TIDALWAVE said:


> Do you have both?


 What do You mean?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome stuff girl!! :thumb


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Kristina said:


> Awesome stuff girl!! :thumb


 Thanks so much Kristina...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Gina said:


> Oh, oh...
> 
> Thanks so so much... Hope to have nice time there...
> 
> ...


 I saw, some good work, what I mean is how is your entire training outlined? 10kg for a woman is a lot in a year naturally, some would even say gentetically impossible. Just wondering how you train to achieve these results.....


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Gina said:


> Oh, oh...
> 
> Thanks so so much... Hope to have nice time there...
> 
> ...


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I saw, some good work, what I mean is how is your entire training outlined? 10kg for a woman is a lot in a year naturally, some would even say gentetically impossible. Just wondering how you train to achieve these results.....


 Didnt gain 10 kgs during one year... Train hard, of course... Train hard or go home... Lot of guys say that I am genetic freak... I will try to use my potential... Thanks for comment


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Still awaiting wooden spoon pic :whistling:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I want to be the meat between the kristgina sammich


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Gina said:


> Didnt gain 10 kgs during one year... Train hard, of course... Train hard or go home... Lot of guys say that I am genetic freak... I will try to use my potential... Thanks for comment


 How much have you gained then? Must have misread you, in your initial thread you said I have been training hard for 14 months and have gone from 163 to 182 lb's, which is roughly 9 kg if I am not mistaken.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Bigger than most guys on here.
> 
> Will keep an eye on this journal, do you use any PEDs?


 Definitely not part of the 5% of the world that look better than you though!!


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Morning gang...

6 15 AM, greetings from gym... Trains legs and shoulders... My inspiration for today, ex German bodybuilding champion Anja Langer...


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Still awaiting wooden spoon pic :whistling:


 My mother and father really support me in my way of life and help me so much in cooking... Maybe one day I will post pic with wooden spoon... Thanks



Quackerz said:


> How much have you gained then? Must have misread you, in your initial thread you said I have been training hard for 14 months and have gone from 163 to 182 lb's, which is roughly 9 kg if I am not mistaken.


 Mistake... I started to train seriously at October 2014, when I started to go to University... I was around 164-165 lbs/75 kgs at that time... Now I am around 184lbs/83,5 kgs... Thanks for comments...


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Omen669 said:


> Good luck with getting bigger. There's a couple of experienced female members to help you out and some male members I believe that have prepped females for comps.
> 
> Enjoy the forum.


 Thanks You for your kind support... I never more to look skinny like I looked like 2 years ago like "blonde"... Want to get bigger and stronger..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck with your goals.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Gina said:


> Maybe one day I will post pic with wooden spoon... Thanks


 If you dont post a pic of your self with spoon some on here will think you are not real. The fact that you are happy to post other pics of yourself but not one with a spoon will lead to even more speculation that you are a guy.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Gina said:


> Thanks You for your kind support... I never more to look skinny like I looked like 2 years ago like "blonde"... Want to get bigger and stronger..


 Go for it. You should get some good help and inspiration setting up this journal. I know it's helped a few achieve their goals and keeps them motivated.

@Flubs is one of them ^_^

What are you training today? I'm on shoulders in a couple of hours, then cardio later, depending on how work goes.


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Some of the comments lolol boys ffs that's wild haha

@Gina awesome shape and your great lol well done


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Omen669 said:


> Go for it. You should get some good help and inspiration setting up this journal. I know it's helped a few achieve their goals and keeps them motivated.
> 
> @Flubs is one of them ^_^
> 
> *What are you training today*? I'm on shoulders in a couple of hours, then cardio later, depending on how work goes.


 Today it was time to train legs, shoulders, and calves. Before training weight machine showed 184lbs/83,5 kgs lbs, same like yesterday . For warming up I did eliptical for 10 minutes.

*Legs* (each exercise four sets)

*Squat *(after 2 warm up sets), *200 lbs/90 kgs*, 4 sets 9, 7, 6, 5 reps (personal record on reps next time I will try squat with *100 kgs/225 lbs *
*Leg press*, 5 plates on each side=*450 lbs/200kgs*,( sets) 8 reps, 7, 7, 6 reps+without break 450 lbs 4 reps+ without break 360 lbs 4 reps (dropped set)
*Leg extension* *150 lbs*, 10, 8, 7, +last drop set (15, 100, 50 lbs, 6,6,4 reps)

*Shoulders:*

*Dumbell press*: 2x 40 lbs/18 kgs dumbells, 7,6+1, 5, 4+1 reps (very close to my personal best)
*Press on machine: *125 lbs: 11, 10, 8+1, 7+1 reps
*Laterall dumbell raises* 2x22 lbs, 10, 8, 7 reps +1 forced, 6 reps+1 forced

Calves

*seated calf raises:* 150 lbs/70 kgs: 12, 11, 11, 10 reps (personal best)

Opinion about training: I am satisfied with squat , my legs are sore after trainig. shoulders quiet good I loosed training speed during machine press on shoulders... Tommorrow back and biceps...

Pic after workout (sorry, not best quality)


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

mr small said:


> Some of the comments lolol boys ffs that's wild haha
> 
> @Gina awesome shape and your great lol well done


 Thanks so much on comment... Try not to care about rude comments...


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

your good looking but you do look a bit lesbian... most be the short hair wich dose suits you ...

still i don't mind


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Gina looking good

already more mass than @Drogon


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


 double whammy ha


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Gina looking good
> 
> already more mass than @Drogon


 Thanks so much... Hope to have more mas...


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Drew1975 said:


> your good looking but you do look a bit lesbian... most be the short hair wich dose suits you ...
> 
> still i don't mind


 So dont mind... Thanks for comment


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Strong lifts for reps at your body weight :thumb

I will follow with interest. Good Luck


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Great work thus far @Gina - Try to ignore the bullshitter on here with nasty comments . Goodluck..

IN


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Strong lifts for reps at your body weight :thumb
> 
> I will follow with interest. Good Luck


 Thanks... Want to increased lifts...


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Will definitively follow up. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Gina said:


> Today it was time to train legs, shoulders, and calves. Before training weight machine showed 184lbs/83,5 kgs lbs, same like yesterday . For warming up I did eliptical for 10 minutes.
> 
> *Legs* (each exercise four sets)
> 
> ...


 Great workout and size gains for your age. If you keep this up you will get a lot bigger.

When you do a double arm pose, try to raise your arms slightly higher. Your Selling yourself short.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Drew1975 said:


> still i don't mind


 Nice backhanded compliment. No wonder there's hardly any females on the forum with members like you about.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Gina said:


> My mother and father really support me in my way of life and help me so much in cooking... Maybe one day I will post pic with wooden spoon... Thanks
> 
> Mistake... I started to train seriously at October 2014, when I started to go to University... I was around 164-165 lbs/75 kgs at that time... Now I am around 184lbs/83,5 kgs... Thanks for comments...


 Well good luck with everything, all the best.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

https://twitter.com/larsensquared

http://saradas.org/index.php?topic=220107.0

BS called........... Why the f**k to sad acts do this? Nice try loser.... Google image search is a 10 second effort....


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

https://www.instagram.com/malelar/?hl=en

her bearded boyfriend with the big dog is gonna be pissed with you for nicking his girls photos for some bullshit forum post... She's for Norway, not Yugoslavia to Germany...and the images are over 2 years old before you allegedly started training....

I will never understand stupid internet trolls.... Run along sonny, your Mum is calling and you're in trouble


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hahaha. Clocked this last night after seeing the Welcome thread.

Thought i'd just let all the dyers kiss some ass and this chap have some fun before I let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bomber1966 said:


> https://twitter.com/larsensquared
> 
> http://saradas.org/index.php?topic=220107.0
> 
> BS called........... Why the f**k to sad acts do this? Nice try loser.... Google image search is a 10 second effort....


 Lol

Now that made me giggle, I was sceptical at first, then questioned obvious steroid use startining to think they were real and just lying about that....... Obviously not. 

@Omen669 will be upset by this.....


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bomber1966 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/malelar/?hl=en
> 
> her bearded boyfriend with the big dog is gonna be pissed with you for nicking his girls photos for some bullshit forum post... She's for Norway, not Yugoslavia to Germany...and the images are over 2 years old before you allegedly started training....
> 
> I will never understand stupid internet trolls.... Run along sonny, your Mum is calling and you're in trouble


 My suspicions are confirmed.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Bomber1966 said:


> https://twitter.com/larsensquared
> 
> http://saradas.org/index.php?topic=220107.0
> 
> BS called........... Why the f**k to sad acts do this? Nice try loser.... Google image search is a 10 second effort....


 Mate first thing I did!!

very sad!



Smokey13 said:


> Hahaha. Clocked this last night after seeing the Welcome thread.
> 
> Thought i'd just let all the dyers kiss some ass and this chap have some fun before I let the cat out of the bag.


 Ditto, wanted to see the lick arses lol


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

I love how some of the forum dogs on heat start salivating at the prospect of a woman despite obvious BS....lol


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bomber1966 said:


> I love how some of the forum dogs on heat start salivating at the prospect of a woman despite obvious BS....lol


 Probably also explains the rubbish quality as they are cropped pictures then being stretched.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Bomber1966 said:


> I love how some of the forum dogs on heat start salivating at the prospect of a woman despite obvious BS....lol


 Troll must be pi$$ing himself 

then goes back to his microwave meal for one wishing he had a life lol


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

I especially liked the fake typed hurdy-gurdy accent.... Hilarious...


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Bahahahahaha


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

It is true though, as soon as a woman comes on here everyones humping her fkn leg haha


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> It is true though, as soon as a woman comes on here everyones humping her fkn leg haha


 Hate to say it, as I am relatively new to the forum, certainly with activity level, but one person particularly stands out as being all over the women.


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Bomber1966 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/malelar/?hl=en
> 
> her bearded boyfriend with the big dog is gonna be pissed with you for nicking his girls photos for some bullshit forum post... She's for Norway, not Yugoslavia to Germany...and the images are over 2 years old before you allegedly started training....
> 
> I will never understand stupid internet trolls.... Run along sonny, your Mum is calling and you're in trouble


 https://www.instagram.com/falby1/?hl=en

bearded BF is this beast Soren Falby. Monster he is


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Lol
> 
> Now that made me giggle, I was sceptical at first, then questioned obvious steroid use startining to think they were real and just lying about that....... Obviously not.
> 
> @Omen669 will be upset by this.....


 I've devastated.......


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Hate to say it, as I am relatively new to the forum, certainly with activity level, but one person particularly stands out as being all over the women.


 The one that never seen pussy before?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Omen669 said:


> I've devastated.......


 I agree tho mate she deffo looks better as a brunette...


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi and good luck with journey, Can see some lads getting jealous of your size


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> I've devastated.......


 

At least you know who she is now, you can put the pics in the female muscle thread.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> At least you know who she is now, you can put the pics in the female muscle thread.


 I don't think that will be happening.

Next time I'll wait to praise a new member, to give the UK-M detectives time to figure them out.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

TITO said:


> I agree tho mate she deffo looks better as a brunette...


 Mousey brown may go down better if she can photo shop her stolen photos.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> I don't think that will be happening.
> 
> Next time I'll wait to praise a new member, to give the UK-M detectives time to figure them out.


 You need a wooden spoon pic first........ I was duped in the end, though they were just lying about steroid use..... LOL


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I was given the benefit of the doubt... then she private mailed me saying she likes dangerous and strong guys lol...


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

herc said:


> I was given the benefit of the doubt... then he private mailed me saying he likes dangerous and strong guys lol...


 You're still in there..


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

superpube said:


> You're still in there..


 :lol: no thanks...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

fu**ing called it :lol:


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I've noticed 2 who only post in the female journals
> 
> But I'm calling catfish on this one so they can crack on :lol:


 This one is def catfish.

Obv from the start, not many women I know would post tonnes of pics on a male forum as an absolute noob.

Plus as others alluded to she has larger muscle mass than some male members on this forum but claims natty.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

The whole "NEW FEMALE ON FORUM" thing was a dead give away tbh.


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Excellent detective work.

Let this be a lesson to you all! Google has a clever drag-and-drop function where you drag any picture from one tab into the search bar and it'll find em. Try it.

And now comes the inevitable silence of the poster (or ban) since they've been rumbled .


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Alarm bells should of rang when she said she wanted 18 inch arms and 400 bench for reps.


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

fu**ing told you so lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I don't care Gina we were meant for eachother <3 u allwayz


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Fvck me guys... it was 100% obvious form the welcome thread yesterday lol


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Plate said:


> I don't care Gina we were meant for eachother <3 u allwayz


 Does your wife knows??? :whistling:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Gina can you confirm you have a penis please


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Just LOL at how her thread in the welcome lounge has 7+ pages while most other threads get 5 replies tops, this forum is full of white knights.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> You need a wooden spoon pic first........ I was duped in the end, though they were just lying about steroid use..... LOL


 I think it's sad. If this is the case, everyone should be verified somehow before they join.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> I think it's sad. If this is the case, everyone should be verified somehow before they join.


 Wooden spoon, all I'm going to say in the welcome lounge from now on............ has to be done.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I thought she looked better blonde


 She did but the guy behind her profile on here is a dirty weirdo


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

It could be that guy that posted about wanting to hear from BBers to skype with and he would pay them to pose while he wanked himself off.

That was some funny s**t.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Could someone post up the fraudulent photos. The links to Instagram aren't working on my iPhone.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> He just wanted some schlong pics from muscly men


 Doesn't everyone want that!?! Haha joking


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Could someone post up the fraudulent photos. The links to Instagram aren't working on my iPhone.


 You got a crush?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> He just wanted some schlong pics from muscly men


 I'm sure he got some


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

I would love to know what such sad, pathetic little losers get out of this....?

why?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> You got a crush?


 I'm interested in Knowing what kind of person would do this, as it's extremely sad.

When I first joined in 2008, everyone was taken at face value. Lots more competitive females. Nowadays, your called out for being a troll if you don't agree with the majority and not believed if you don't post up a pick of yourself with a spoon. And female are constantly getting degraded for gaining muscle mass. No wonder so many decent members and even mods don't post anymore.

I feel sorry for Lorian and Hera, as they've put so much work into the site, only for it to be ruined by arseholes.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> I'm interested in Knowing what kind of person would do this, as it's extremely sad.
> 
> When I first joined in 2008, everyone was taken at face value. Lots more competitive females. Nowadays, your called out for being a troll if you don't agree with the majority and not believed if you don't post up a pick of yourself with a spoon. And female are constantly getting degraded for gaining muscle mass. No wonder so many decent members and even mods don't post anymore.
> 
> I feel sorry for Lorian and Hera, as they've put so much work into the site, only for it to be ruined by arseholes.


 Who has slated women for gaining muscle?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Who has slated women for gaining muscle?


 Derogatory comments are always being flung about. A lot less lately, but I haven't been on much. It's a male dominated forum, who some think they can say what they want about female lifters and it's ruining it.

This forum is for men and women. Some forget that.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Derogatory comments are always being flung about. A lot less lately, but I haven't been on much. It's a male dominated forum, who some think they can say what they want about female lifters and it's ruining it.
> 
> This forum is for men and women. Some forget that.


 It's true it's male dominated that's never going to change. I think it's up to women to get their ass in here and if they Are given crap by guys either give it back or ignore it and if it does become relentless or over the line report it. Keeks put her pics up and no one was derogatory or rude. If ur a woman entering this domain rightLy or wrongly ur going to need a thick skin once u make it clear u won't deal with their crap it dosnt happen.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> I'm interested in Knowing what kind of person would do this, as it's extremely sad.
> 
> When I first joined in 2008, everyone was taken at face value. Lots more competitive females. Nowadays, your called out for being a troll if you don't agree with the majority and not believed if you don't post up a pick of yourself with a spoon. And female are constantly getting degraded for gaining muscle mass. No wonder so many decent members and even mods don't post anymore.
> 
> I feel sorry for Lorian and Hera, as they've put so much work into the site, only for it to be ruined by arseholes.


 The internet as a whole has changed over the last 7 years, not just ukm... as it did the 7 years before that. Don't take anything you read online at face value lol

ukm is a business (or part of one). As long as people keep posting and it generates revenue I don't think any owners of a forum will be too unduly disturbed by a bit of occasional trolling.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> It's true it's male dominated that's never going to change. I think it's up to women to get their ass in here and if they Are given crap by guys either give it back or ignore it and if it does become relentless or over the line report it. Keeks put her pics up and no one was derogatory or rude. If ur a woman entering this domain rightLy or wrongly ur going to need a thick skin once u make it clear u won't deal with their crap it dosnt happen.


 I concur Skye, but it's the female bodybuilders that catches most of the stick, as you well know. Keeks still looks feminine to the masses. Some females are too big for men to handle, that's when comments get thrown about. You don't expect it on a bodybuilding forum. Well, you didn't used to.


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Just LOL at how her thread in the welcome lounge has 7+ pages while most other threads get 5 replies tops, this forum is full of white knights.


 I said that in the first page :whistling:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

2004mark said:


> The internet as a whole has changed over the last 7 years, not just ukm... as it did the 7 years before that. Don't take anything you read online at face value lol
> 
> ukm is a business (or part of one). As long as people keep posting and it generates revenue I don't think any owners of a forum will be too unduly disturbed by a bit of occasional trolling.


 Yeah true, but the board used to be a better place.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> I'm interested in Knowing what kind of person would do this, as it's extremely sad.
> 
> When I first joined in 2008, everyone was taken at face value. Lots more competitive females. Nowadays, your called out for being a troll if you don't agree with the majority and not believed if you don't post up a pick of yourself with a spoon. And female are constantly getting degraded for gaining muscle mass. No wonder so many decent members and even mods don't post anymore.
> 
> I feel sorry for Lorian and Hera, as they've put so much work into the site, only for it to be ruined by arseholes.


 Times are changing buddy, people do just come on here to troll and act like they know what the fvck they are going on about so it was inevitable people would start calling people trolls they are everywhere

And for woman coming on the board if they can't take the banter then so be it its only abit of fun and no one insults new woman that come on here just the ones that have been here a while and give as good as they get = banter


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> I concur Skye, but it's the female bodybuilders that catches most of the stick, as you well know. Keeks still looks feminine to the masses. Some females are too big for men to handle, that's when comments get thrown about. You don't expect it on a bodybuilding forum. Well, you didn't used to.


 I thnk they prob do expect it but tire of it...yes I am still of the same opinion it shouldn't matter and guys shouldn't do it but they do and will so what are the choices? It comes down to the person ..personally I'm not the type to take their crap here or in real life. If some females are too big for men to handle it's still just their opinion who cares ...some guys on here give me stick and dislike me I couldn't care. s**t tbh. I don't like the 'overly lean' look I think they look like skinny boys I tell them that..I take the piss out of their crying whining about girl probs, so the same could be said about me picking on them. I would love to see more genuine women in here of all types in particular those that compete and be educated by them but if they can't stick around coz the guys give them grief then it won't happen. It's the internet how do u propose we stop the guys doing it?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Derogatory comments are always being flung about. A lot less lately, but I haven't been on much. It's a male dominated forum, who some think they can say what they want about female lifters and it's ruining it.
> 
> This forum is for men and women. Some forget that.


 It might be the 'overly attentive' members scaring them away :whistling:


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Just LOL at how her thread in the welcome lounge has 7+ pages while most other threads get 5 replies tops, this forum is full of white knights.


 Don't forget, gearheads, multimillionaires and world boxing hardmen champions of the world all over 6ft 2"

:bounce:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Hate to say it, as I am relatively new to the forum, certainly with activity level, but one person particularly stands out as being all over the women.


 @Verno


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Any ideas who it could be


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> It might be the 'overly attentive' members scaring them away :whistling:


 #lookgirlsimamodernmanyoucantrust


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

MBR said:


> If you dont post a pic of your self with spoon some on here will think you are not real. The fact that you are happy to post other pics of yourself but not one with a spoon will lead to even more speculation that you are a guy.


 When he swerved my post /\ alarm bells started to ring for me. I am glad the sad sack has been outed. :beer:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

MBR said:


> When he swerved my post /\ alarm bells started to ring for me. I am glad the sad sack has been outed. :beer:


 Why a spoon out of curiosity?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TITO said:


> Why a spoon out of curiosity?


 Standard ukm procedure


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Standard ukm procedure


 Or you write UKM across you're tits


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MBR said:


> When he swerved my post /\ alarm bells started to ring for me. I am glad the sad sack has been outed. :beer:


 So am I daft sod came into my journal contradicted what I said and then asked my stats, was like if you've read it you'd know. Was an obvious troll in how they suddenly had 50 plus posts in a day. Didn't exactly ease themselves in lightly.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Or you write UKM across you're tits


 This has only been introduced recently


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> This one is def catfish.
> 
> *Obv from the start, not many women I know would post tonnes of pics on a male forum as an absolute noob.*
> 
> Plus as others alluded to she has larger muscle mass than some male members on this forum but claims natty.


 Spot on ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> I'm interested in Knowing what kind of person would do this, as it's extremely sad.
> 
> When I first joined in 2008, everyone was taken at face value. Lots more competitive females. Nowadays, your called out for being a troll if you don't agree with the majority and not believed if you don't post up a pick of yourself with a spoon. And female are constantly getting degraded for gaining muscle mass. No wonder so many decent members and even mods don't post anymore.
> 
> I feel sorry for Lorian and Hera, as they've put so much work into the site, only for it to be ruined by arseholes.


 If you remember it got a lot worse than this at one point a few years back...

It's the same on most 'free to access' forums though, trolls of one shape or another will appear and create rogue posts, it's difficult to control, but it is rather wonderful when other users get sucked in (as it were) there needs to be a healthy dose of scepticism when reading some threads....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Bomber1966 said:


> https://twitter.com/larsensquared
> 
> http://saradas.org/index.php?topic=220107.0
> 
> BS called........... Why the f**k to sad acts do this? Nice try loser.... Google image search is a 10 second effort....


 Good work, just logged on and saw the new posts checked the images and found the same stuff. IP address is in croatia, but that could easily be a proxy address.

This is not the first fake female account we've had on here, and it's really kind of sad that a ) we often feel inclined to double check new female accounts for legitimacy because there have been so many fakes, b ) that someone would take the time to do something so strange and, quite frankly a little creepy, and c) that so many male forum members sleaze over a new female account.

People are weird.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

dtlv said:


> Good work, just logged on and saw the new posts checked the images and found the same stuff. IP address is in croatia, but that could easily be a proxy address.
> 
> This is not the first fake female account we've had on here, and it's really kind of sad that a ) we often feel inclined to double check new female accounts for legitimacy because there have been so many fakes, b ) that someone would take the time to do something so strange and, quite frankly a little creepy, and c) that so many male forum members sleaze over a new female account.
> 
> People are weird.


 On all three counts


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Standard ukm procedure


 Gotcha!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Good work, just logged on and saw the new posts checked the images and found the same stuff. IP address is in croatia, but that could easily be a proxy address.
> 
> This is not the first fake female account we've had on here, and it's really kind of sad that a ) we often feel inclined to double check new female accounts for legitimacy because there have been so many fakes, b ) that someone would take the time to do something so strange and, quite frankly a little creepy, and c) that so many male forum members sleaze over a new female account.
> 
> People are weird.


 Det , that is because a, b, & c are related , if c wasn't so obvious then possibly there would be less a and b....


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Det , that is because a, b, & c are related , if c wasn't so obvious then possibly there would be less a and b....


 Exactly


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Greshie said:


> Det , that is because a, b, & c are related , if c wasn't so obvious then possibly there would be less a and b....


 Easy as 1,2,3.

I knew when seeing 7 pages on a member journal made yesterday, either big daddy ste had a sister, or. Catfish.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Det , that is because a, b, & c are related , if c wasn't so obvious then possibly there would be less a and b....


 Hey @Greshie nice to speak to you - has been ages!

Agreed, a fake female account is an easy set up for trolling and attention precisely due to the predictable response from so many. Is just so sad though because it drives many legitimate potential female contributors away.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

she is not real? FFS just sent her £500 cos she was gonna come and visit me


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Hey @Greshie nice to speak to you - has been ages!
> 
> Agreed, a fake female account is an easy set up for trolling and attention precisely due to the predictable response from so many. Is just so sad though because it drives many legitimate potential female contributors away.


 Has been ages matey  I've been coming out more from my cave recently ......

Quite agree it does drive potential female contributors away which is not good for forum balance.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

dtlv said:


> Good work, just logged on and saw the new posts checked the images and found the same stuff. *IP address is in croatia*, but that could easily be a proxy address.
> 
> This is not the first fake female account we've had on here, and it's really kind of sad that a ) we often feel inclined to double check new female accounts for legitimacy because there have been so many fakes, b ) that someone would take the time to do something so strange and, quite frankly a little creepy, and c) that so many male forum members sleaze over a new female account.
> 
> People are weird.


 @Goranchero are you a sexy girl?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Plate said:


> Times are changing buddy, people do just come on here to troll and act like they know what the fvck they are going on about so it was inevitable people would start calling people trolls they are everywhere
> 
> And for woman coming on the board if they can't take the banter then so be it its only abit of fun and no one insults new woman that come on here just the ones that have been here a while and give as good as they get = banter


 I can understand banter, I love it, but not derogatory comments of how a person looks.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Greshie said:


> If you remember it got a lot worse than this at one point a few years back...
> 
> It's the same on most 'free to access' forums though, trolls of one shape or another will appear and create rogue posts, it's difficult to control, but it is rather wonderful when other users get sucked in (as it were) there needs to be a healthy dose of scepticism when reading some threads....


 Yes there is that but I'm on about how muscular women get treated on here as a hole. It wasn't like this 4-5 years ago. I think it's disgusting.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I thnk they prob do expect it but tire of it...yes I am still of the same opinion it shouldn't matter and guys shouldn't do it but they do and will so what are the choices? It comes down to the person ..personally I'm not the type to take their crap here or in real life. If some females are too big for men to handle it's still just their opinion who cares ...some guys on here give me stick and dislike me I couldn't care. s**t tbh. I don't like the 'overly lean' look I think they look like skinny boys I tell them that..I take the piss out of their crying whining about girl probs, so the same could be said about me picking on them. I would love to see more genuine women in here of all types in particular those that compete and be educated by them but if they can't stick around coz the guys give them grief then it won't happen. It's the internet how do u propose we stop the guys doing it?


 I understand totally what you're saying but it's harder for a female in society to be "big" and train. You shouldn't expect it on a bodybuilding forum.

And saying someone is skinny/lean is bit different to what female bodybuilders get called. I'm sure you can imagine, as I'm not going to say any comments.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> Yes there is that but I'm on about how muscular women get treated on here as a hole. It wasn't like this 4-5 years ago. I think it's disgusting.


 Yes I agree with you there ....


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Greshie said:


> Yes I agree with you there ....


 I'm sure I remember you from years past. Nice bloke if I remember correctly.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

dtlv said:


> Good work, just logged on and saw the new posts checked the images and found the same stuff. IP address is in croatia, but that could easily be a proxy address.
> 
> This is not the first fake female account we've had on here, and it's really kind of sad that a ) we often feel inclined to double check new female accounts for legitimacy because there have been so many fakes, b ) that someone would take the time to do something so strange and, quite frankly a little creepy, and c) that so many male forum members sleaze over a new female account.
> 
> People are weird.


 My guess is someone from sub-Saharan Africa , 6ft4, big beard is doing this on all sorts of website forums trying to snare the weak and feeble of mind in to parting with their cash....my ou know the type of thing, won $10 million dollars, needs a UK bank account, give you a big cut and will love you long time.....

no accounting ting for the weak and needy bloke, even a big muscly one.....


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lol just seen this feel like a sack for replying to her earlier on my log :lol:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> I'm sure I remember you from years past. Nice bloke if I remember correctly.


 White knight....

Lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bomber1966 said:


> My guess is someone from sub-Saharan Africa , 6ft4, big beard is doing this on all sorts of website forums trying to snare the weak and feeble of mind in to parting with their cash....my ou know the type of thing, won $10 million dollars, needs a UK bank account, give you a big cut and will love you long time.....
> 
> no accounting ting for the weak and needy bloke, even a big muscly one.....


 how much did you wire Gina mate?


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> how much did you wire Gina mate?


 Mate, I was the crime buster who exposed the fraud and saved you from being suckered in... I bet you had credit card in hand ready to help "her" with expenses


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Bomber1966 said:


> Mate, I was the crime buster who exposed the fraud and saved you from being suckered in... I bet you had credit card in hand ready to help "her" with expenses


 More likely he sent 'her' some of his 'posing' pics and these are now being re-blogged all over Tumblr! :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Gina said:


> Pics which have been taken around 6 months ago...
> 
> View attachment 126679
> 
> ...


 Hello Gina I don't believe we have met here yet, I am tekkers, the gentleman of ukm.  those are some great pictures, I look forward to seeing more  x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hello Gina I don't believe we have met here yet, I am tekkers, the gentleman of ukm.  those are some great pictures, I look forward to seeing more  x


 Don't tell me you've pm'd 'her' some of your 'posing' pictures too :lol:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

superpube said:


> White knight....
> 
> Lol


 Lol you C0ck

If being nice to someone and paying them a compliment makes me a "White "Knight" whatever that means, you may as well call me 'Gandalf the White'

I'm like God really, nice to everyone until you stop believing in me, then I'll send you to hell for eternity.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bomber1966 said:


> Mate, I was the crime buster who exposed the fraud and saved you from being suckered in... I bet you had credit card in hand ready to help "her" with expenses


 Gina is visiting me next week, only had to transfer her 5k, she will give me it back when she arrives. No probs defo genuine.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Omen669 said:


> Lol you C0ck
> 
> If being nice to someone and paying them a compliment makes me a "White "Knight" whatever that means, you may as well call me 'Gandalf the White'
> 
> I'm like God really, nice to everyone until you stop believing in me, then I'll send you to hell for eternity.


 Chill man, you sir are indeed a white knight, like it or not.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Chill man, you sir are indeed a white knight, like it or not.


 I don't come on enough to know what that term means- Please explain.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Chill man, you sir are indeed a white knight, like it or not.


 Lol thats some funny chit right there :lol:


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> @Goranchero are you a sexy girl?


 I've been called a fat c*nt a few times, does that count?

---

I find this whole episode disturbing, not sure what is worse, a fake profile or that someone else from my country knows about UKM. Go away other Croats, go post about low fat cottage cheese, oats and creatine mono on Croatian forums.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

ffs i pm'd her or him all my nudes  ..

now what


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Drew1975 said:


> ffs i pm'd her or him all my nudes  ..
> 
> now what


 Wank over it anyway, it's the internet, just pretend...........


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Drew1975 said:


> ffs i pm'd her or him all my nudes  ..
> 
> now what


 You'll become an internet sensation (of one sort or another ) :lol: :lol:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Kitson said:


> Excellent detective work.
> 
> Let this be a lesson to you all! Google has a clever drag-and-drop function where you drag any picture from one tab into the search bar and it'll find em. Try it.
> 
> And now comes the inevitable silence of the poster (or ban) since they've been rumbled .


 How?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> How?


 Save the pic to your desktop, then just drag and drop it into google search bar. Should find the picture anywhere on the internet. It can be quite fun when combined with customer testimonials for online retail products. The satisfied houswife from Brighton that bought those anatomic shoes might have had cryogenic genital wart removal in Texas or enjoyed Slovenian pate in Macedonia.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Goranchero said:


> Save the pic to your desktop, then just drag and drop it into google search bar. Should find the picture anywhere on the internet. It can be quite fun when combined with customer testimonials for online retail products. The satisfied houswife from Brighton that bought those anatomic shoes might have had cryogenic genital wart removal in Texas or enjoyed Slovenian pate in Macedonia.


 Cool. I'll try it. Thanks.


----------

